# woher decals fürs 2003er rm7?



## fire-flyer (7. Oktober 2006)

da ich meinem rahmen mal ne neue farbe verpassen wollte ,will ich mal fragen obs un wenn ja wo es vll noch die decals für des 2003er rm7 gibt?


----------



## s.d (7. Oktober 2006)

Frag doch mal bei Bikeaction nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (7. Oktober 2006)

gut damit kann man den thread dann auch wieder schliessen....


----------



## Sw!tch (9. Oktober 2006)

der Mr. Fork bastelt dir welche


----------

